# Is my puppy very small?



## Disneyboo2

I feel my puppy is very small for a cockapoo, does anyone else have a small cockapoo? 
Whisky was 2.1kg at 13 weeks, she has been putting on weight and the vet has been checking it regularly because she has had an awful tummy ( it seems to have resolved now, thank goodness!) she was 1.45kg at 9 weeks. I think she is very beautiful but lots of people don't believe me when I say she is a cockapoo. Yesterday two different people asked if she was a Lhasa apso! 
As you can see she is still small even next to my small Siamese girl, Smirnoff, who is only 2.6kg!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Molly is around 5.5kg so smaller than many cockapoos and people tend to guess at all sorts for what she actually is 

She says size is just something other people see not her 










As long as she is healthy and growing I would not worry too much


----------



## fairlie

Small but terribly cute, what is the name of your other siamese?


----------



## Disneyboo2

How accurate are the websites that give adult weights? I've looked at 2 of them and they estimate her adult weight to be 3.9kg. We saw her mum who seemed to be an average size cocker spaniel maybe a little small, her Dad is a toy poodle. We also saw one of her litter mates who looked a very similar size to her. 
I think I'm just a natural worrier although she has seen 3 different vets and they all say she is very healthy and have never questioned her breed or size. 

Your dogs are beautiful, such lovely faces


----------



## Disneyboo2

fairlie said:


> Small but terribly cute, what is the name of your other siamese?


The other Siamese is a boy called Bud, I also have a very aloof black and white moggy called Bailey!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Disneyboo2 said:


> How accurate are the websites that give adult weights? I've looked at 2 of them and they estimate her adult weight to be 3.9kg. We saw her mum who seemed to be an average size cocker spaniel maybe a little small, her Dad is a toy poodle. We also saw one of her litter mates who looked a very similar size to her.
> I think I'm just a natural worrier although she has seen 3 different vets and they all say she is very healthy and have never questioned her breed or size.
> 
> Your dogs are beautiful, such lovely faces


It could be your pup has grown slightly less fast if she has had stomach problems but will now catch up. Whatever size she ends up she is very lovely and would be nice to see more photos of her and your cats


----------



## Marzi

Sweet as...
If you think she is too small, I'll have her 
Dot was 2.2kg at 10 weeks and I thought she might stop growing at around 8, but she is 9.6kg now - although I would say she was 2 before she reached that weight - when she grew she was all legs and ribs covered in hair - put her in water and she just shrank!


----------



## Goosey

Super cute is she. 
Molly was the smallest in her litter,but by the time she was 10 weeks she weighed 3.3 kg and now at 26 months she weighs in at a hefty 10.8 kg. Molly also like dot didn't fill out until she was two. 
Sid already weight 9.2 at 11 months and he hasn't started to fill out yet!
I'm sure as long as she's health and happy I wouldn't worry. 
A bit like people we are all shapes and sizes


----------



## Disneyboo2

Marzi said:


> Sweet as...
> If you think she is too small, I'll have her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot was 2.2kg at 10 weeks and I thought she might stop growing at around 8, but she is 9.6kg now - although I would say she was 2 before she reached that weight - when she grew she was all legs and ribs covered in hair - put her in water and she just shrank!


Oh gosh, no, never too small! I'm totally in love with her, she is a darling and has a big personality. 
That's interesting that Dot didn't reach her full weight until 2, maybe Whisky will grow more than I imagine! 
It was very funny at her first puppy class, she was in a room full of GSD, Rottweilers, labs and Red setters. The smallest dog, other than her was a collie! She was very brave even if she was no bigger than some of the other dogs toys!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Lexi and Beemer were 4lbs 7 oz and 4 lbs respectively at 10 weeks. They are now 23 and 21 pounds. Same as Dot, they finished growing just under 2 years and the wet rat look is so different from their dry fluff look. Adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneyboo2

Bad hair day this morning! Most mornings and days it's like this, so cute!


----------



## TanzyRose

Disneyboo2 said:


> Bad hair day this morning! Most mornings and days it's like this, so cute!


So cute! I'm guessing she seems small because her dad is a toy poodle. She's precious though. Mine has miniature poodle in her and she was a tiny pup. She hit a rather late growth spurt, I believe. Based on the online estimators, up until 4 months old, they were telling me she would be around 11 pounds. She is 8 months now and weighs 15.4 lbs. Haha. They don't always grow at the same rate! 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Disneyboo2 said:


> Bad hair day this morning! Most mornings and days it's like this, so cute!


She is lovely


----------



## jencha

Hi, I'm new to this site and I have 2 tiny poo's. April who is just over a year so has a bit more filling out to do but currently weighs 3.7kg and May 15 weeks and 2kg. We didn't expect April to be that small but deliberately looked out for a small companion for her. Mays mum is a tiny Cockapoo and dad a small toy poodle. Hoping she stays small.








Jenny 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Molly says hello to another tiny and admires your pairs logs posing skills


----------



## Jade1508

Daisy is another tiny girl. At 13 weeks she weighed 2.4kg, she's now 6 months and I think she's probably around 5 1/2 - 6kg. She is now the same height as my mother in laws boarder terriers, but leggy and lean. Whilst taking her for a walk last week we met another girl cockapoo who was 3 weeks older and she was nearly double Daisy's size. Daisy was bred from a show cocker mum and miniature poodle dad. They vary massively in size.


----------



## MollyPeachy




----------



## MollyPeachy

That's our puppy Molly she is 4 and half months and 4.6 kgs weight ,.. she is also very tiny


----------

